# Problem, bellhousing?



## bmwdh (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello everyone. I have a problem with my GTR 2009. It has about 30.000 miles right now. For about 4000 miles, I had a slight vibration (felt by the transmission area) only when the car made recoveries from 40-50mph onwards in fourth / fifth / sixth gear. Lately I notice it more, I already feel the same vibration (it feels more like jerks) going to 55-70mph with cruise control or without it, at low rpm and giving some gas.
A few weeks ago I installed downpipes, and checked the slack of the bellhousing, I leave a video here, do you think it can be from the bellhousing? In a short time I will change it, but I worry that the vibration is not that. Let's see if anyone has had the same symptoms. 
If I accelerate full gas from second gear for example, up to fourth, fifth, sixth .. going to the top, you do not feel the vibration in the car.
To say also that in P or neutral, about 1700rpm it vibrates a lot (this I have read that it is normal when the bellhousing is bad)
Thank you very much!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I would check the wheel balance first on all four tyres.


----------



## bmwdh (Apr 26, 2017)

barry P. said:


> I would check the wheel balance first on all four tyres.


thank you, i think isn´t for the wheel balance, going at any speed without giving gas, nothing vibrates


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

The factory engine has an inherent vibration at 1650 rpm and again at 3300rpm, it's there again at 6600rpm but normally you will be under full load and not notice it.

It might be nothing but what tyres and size are you running?


----------



## bmwdh (Apr 26, 2017)

right now I have a continental contisportcontact 3 more or less for 40% of life (I bought the car already with them). But come on, I did not do the vibration before, and it feels for the transmission area.
Anyway I will also change tires, I am hesitant to mount michelin pilot supersport or pilot sportcup 2


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Where abouts in the country are you? It's worth getting it in to a local tuner to have it checked. 

I have seen a locked up ETS give these symptoms but you would know if that was the case because the tyres would skip and fight when maneuvering slowly on a full lock.

I have also seen ETS front bearing give this symptom as well as lots of other things. 

Get it in and get it checked because left unfixed could cause you a bigger problem.


----------



## bmwdh (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi, I'm from Spain. I am waiting for my tuner to notify me to change the bellhousing, he believes that the vibration will come from there, we hope so. But since I was looking and I did not find anyone with these symptoms, it seemed strange to me.
I will tell you if the problem is solved by changing the bellhousing, thanks!


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

bmwdh said:


> Hi, I'm from Spain. I am waiting for my tuner to notify me to change the bellhousing, he believes that the vibration will come from there, we hope so. But since I was looking and I did not find anyone with these symptoms, it seemed strange to me.
> I will tell you if the problem is solved by changing the bellhousing, thanks!


To be honest if you are familiar with GTR's you can tell by the way it sounds if it has gone. If your not sure put it on the ramp and listen to it. If your still not sure feel for play in the carbon prop at the bell housing end. You may have radial play or end play, if its really bad you might have both.

Do not go to the expense of changing it if your not 100%


----------



## bmwdh (Apr 26, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> To be honest if you are familiar with GTR's you can tell by the way it sounds if it has gone. If your not sure put it on the ramp and listen to it. If your still not sure feel for play in the carbon prop at the bell housing end. You may have radial play or end play, if its really bad you might have both.
> 
> Do not go to the expense of changing it if your not 100%


Check the video, is my car. 
It does not make hardly any noise, it only has the vibration that I have commented!


----------



## brooker (Feb 9, 2014)

Is the bell housing still a problem on newer cars?


----------



## Ingo17 (Oct 23, 2017)

brooker said:


> Is the bell housing still a problem on newer cars?


Good question I was thinking the same 2014. ?


----------



## bmwdh (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello again. I have already changed the bellhousing and keep doing the vibration. My tuner has told me that it will be from the clutch fwd. To check what it was, I removed the front drive bar so I did not have front pull and I did not vibrate anymore. This week I'm taking him to do it.


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

He should have suggested trying that before swapping the bell housing.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

bmwdh said:


> Hello again. I have already changed the bellhousing and keep doing the vibration. My tuner has told me that it will be from the clutch fwd. To check what it was, I removed the front drive bar so I did not have front pull and I did not vibrate anymore. This week I'm taking him to do it.


So now he thinks it's the ETS. I would not be happy having paid for a new bell housing and he didn't check the ETS first. I did tell you above it gives you these symptoms.

You still did not say what Size tyres you are running.


----------



## bmwdh (Apr 26, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> So now he thinks it's the ETS. I would not be happy having paid for a new bell housing and he didn't check the ETS first. I did tell you above it gives you these symptoms.
> 
> You still don't not say what Size tyres you are running.


the tires are the oem measure. 255-40-20 front and 285-35-20 rear.
The bellhousing had to be done sooner or later so I do not mind having done it already. I just hope that now we give with the problem and stay 100% solved!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

bmwdh said:


> the tires are the oem measure. 255-40-20 front and 285-35-20 rear.
> The bellhousing had to be done sooner or later so I do not mind having done it already. I just hope that now we give with the problem and stay 100% solved!


So its the ETS then?


----------



## Evox (Dec 13, 2017)

I have the same play in my GTR. I've listened to a lot of bellhousing videos on Youtube but perhaps it's the same as what you have?

Please keep us posted on what your mechanic finds out!


----------



## bmwdh (Apr 26, 2017)

Sorry for not answering before!
Finally it was the FWD magnetic clutch, it was changed while the box was maintained (oil, filters) and the gaps were put on. Since then 7k miles made and everything perfect!


----------

